# FORD 1210 BACKHOE



## Carl Stengel (Nov 17, 2020)

I purchased a Ford 1210 4WD HST with FEL. I want a backhoe, couldn't find one small enough. Decided to build one.
Steel fab is no problem. Hydraulics I'm not sure. PTO is 13 HP. I'm thinking 7.4 GPM PTO pump, 2 1/2 " cylinders, separate valves, each 2 spool rated at 11GPM, 3/8 ID hoses, a flow divider to valves. Any comments appreciated.

thanks


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Carl, welcome to the forum.

See attached attached backhoe data sheet for your Ford 1210 tractor: 

Ford 757A Backhoe

Backhoe type: Ford 757A Backhoe
Bucket width:8 inches
20 cm
13 inches
33 cm
16 inches
40 cm
Digging depth:76.5 inches
194 cm
2-Foot flat digging depth:74.5 inches
189 cm
8-Foot flat digging depth:40.3 inches
102 cm
Reach from pivot:107 inches
271 cm
Loading height:70 inches
177 cm
Dipperstick force:719 lbs
326 kg


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Here are the parts diagrams for a 757A backhoe to give you ideas for construction:

New Holland 757A-SERIES - FORD BACKHOE FOR 1000 SERIES(01/83 - 12/88) Parts Diagrams

My normal advice on projects of this nature.... If you want a tractor with a loader/backhoe, buy a tractor with a loader/backhoe. You will be money ahead in the long run....


----------



## Carl Stengel (Nov 17, 2020)

NE Pennsylvania, 2 acres. I couldn't find a tractor of this size with the backhoe. I went to New Holland dealer, with permission, I took pictures and measurements of the 905CBL backhoe, which was on a 25S tractor, I think the smallest which has a backhoe. It is slightly bigger than the 1210. I don't have a sense of how fast the hoe will move, with my selections of parts.


----------

